
Ask HN: Should cofounders next able to code? - vladmk
Hey guys,<p>Been a member for a while, however I don’t code. I’ve started a small successful marketing agency today position myself to make being a cofounder easier.<p>Do you think learning to code will help me start a tech startup or would be a waste if time?
======
RosemaryCrayons
If you're going to co-found a tech startup, don't learn to code if you think
you're going to be able to "help" or "understand" your programmers better.
They will be far more appreciative if you trust and empower them, and aim to
reduce their administrative overheads that are keeping their fingers off the
keyboard.

Learn how to code for fun by all means, but you'll frustrate yourself if your
aim is to obtain some level of expertise in a short time!

~~~
gus_massa
I disagree. I think a minimal idea of coding is useful to be able to
understand them better. (But if the OP use the minimal idea of coding to try
to micromanage them, it can be bad.)

